# 6D problem with overexposed top of the frame at cca 1/1000s and faster



## Stig (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi,

I was out this Saturday and took some photos. Now I'm looking at them and some have overexposed stripe on the top of the frame. Examples are attached, unprocessed, except resize (raw has it as well). 

I was using 6D and 135mm f2 L (no filter, hood on). the only settings pattern I noticed is that its on images taken at 1/1000s or faster (tiny bit is visible at 1/800s, but it doesn't get bigger at e.g. 1/3200s).

I quickly swapped it for 50mm f1.8, did one shot at 1/640s, it was OK, than one at 1/1600s, the overexposed stripe is there...

Any idea what was wrong, what did I wrong?

Thank you!

Stig


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 21, 2014)

Weird. It's as if the shutter got hung up (open) briefly. If so, send it to Canon. I'll be interested to see if there are other explanations.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 21, 2014)

That is odd because if the second curtain was delayed in following the first down you'd expect the whole image to be over exposed, as the 'slit' left by the two curtains would be too big. 

So the second curtain must be hanging before falling to its correct position in relation to the first one. Looks like a faulty shutter


----------



## wsheldon (Jul 21, 2014)

That is weird. If it only happens at fast shutter speeds that probably rules out card/card reader errors that often show up as partially incomplete or corrupt images. I agree with Sporgon that a problem with the second curtain hanging up seems more likely than a delay. Sounds like a trip to Canon service may be in order, since you can reproduce it with different lenses.

Good luck.


----------



## matukas (Jul 21, 2014)

Most likely shutter malfunction. I had similar issue with my 1Ds3 with 1/4000+ timings and Canon service repaired for free.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2014)

Dying shutters start to show problems at high shutter speeds. Shoot several shots at 1/4000 and see what happens.


----------



## Stig (Jul 22, 2014)

well, the 6D is in an authorized canon service center...

the guy at the counter looked at it and quickly diagnosed it: 
"its gonna be the shutter... it sure is the shutter... unless its something else"

I'm glad that its still under warranty and hope they have a good technician (and a 6D shutter in stock)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2014)

Stig said:


> well, the 6D is in an authorized canon service center...
> 
> the guy at the counter looked at it and quickly diagnosed it:
> "its gonna be the shutter... it sure is the shutter... unless its something else"
> ...



Unfortunately, shutters can die prematurely, or last forever. They fail on a bell curve, so most of them last for X actuations.

If you bought it with a American Express card, they double the warranty, so you actually have a two year warranty. I make it a point to do that.


----------



## Stig (Jul 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Stig said:
> 
> 
> > well, the 6D is in an authorized canon service center...
> ...



Ye, I have a 350D that I used (a lot) until I got the 6D and never had to visit a canon service, but better now as just after the warranty ends 

and as for the warranty, I didn't buy it with AE card and the camera is about 18 months in use now, but I'm from Europe and the warranty is (luckily) 2 years (now even has to be by law).


----------



## Stig (Jul 25, 2014)

yey, fantastic news that probably excite only me, but nevertheless... its back and working 

in case somebody is interested, it really was the shutter and it was repaired under warranty

I asked whether I now have a full warranty period (2y where I live) on the new shutter itself and the guy said no, the rest of the warranty period stays the same for the whole camera now and its only prolonged by the period the camera was in the service center (3 days)

He seemed to find it a weird thing to ask, but I work for a car dealership network and I'm quite sure that if we change some part on a car that's not under warranty anymore, we still have to provide some warranty on the part we installed (obviously not on wear, but on faults of the part or the work done)...

Anyway, lets hope the new shutter will hold longer
thanks and good night


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2014)

Stig said:


> He seemed to find it a weird thing to ask, but I work for a car dealership network and I'm quite sure that if we change some part on a car that's not under warranty anymore, we still have to provide some warranty on the part we installed (obviously not on wear, but on faults of the part or the work done)...
> 
> Anyway, lets hope the new shutter will hold longer
> thanks and good night



If your camera was out of warranty and Canon charged you to repair it, then there is a warranty on the repair, I think its three months. However, they do not extend the original warranty for free repairs.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 26, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Stig said:
> 
> 
> > He seemed to find it a weird thing to ask, but I work for a car dealership network and I'm quite sure that if we change some part on a car that's not under warranty anymore, we still have to provide some warranty on the part we installed (obviously not on wear, but on faults of the part or the work done)...
> ...



Depends on where you live and how much time is left on the warranty. For example, in California, I'm pretty sure that companies are required by law to warrant any repair for at least 90 days, whether the repair was free under warranty or not. So if there's less than 90 days left on your warranty, the warranty on that part would be extended to 90 days. Most companies go one step further and just extend the warranty on the entire device to 90 days from the date they return it to you, but I don't think that's strictly required.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 26, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Most companies go one step further and just extend the warranty on the entire device to 90 days from the date they return it to you, but I don't think that's strictly required.



I don't think so. No car repair place extends a 90 day warranty on a entire car after a repair. Otherwise, we'd all be in having them fix trivial issues like a flat tire. I'd say giving a 90 day warranty on a entire device after a repair is pretty unusual.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 27, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:



> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > Most companies go one step further and just extend the warranty on the entire device to 90 days from the date they return it to you, but I don't think that's strictly required.
> ...



Just to clarify, I was talking about consumer electronics companies. And it's not official policy even then, I don't think; it's just the way they actually tend to operate in practice. It's particularly common among companies that do flat-rate repairs.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 27, 2014)

sorry to say, but a bad shutter


----------

